

You don't find a technical co-founder, you earn one. - vincentleeuwen
http://blog.sntmnt.com/post/34728389690/you-dont-find-a-technical-co-founder-you-earn-one

======
wkneepkens
Very interesting post for any non-tech co-founder!

